# Pictures of my Chihuahuas



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

I just joined the forum last night... and I LOVE it!!!!

Here's a few pictures of my chihuahuas. They are such a neat breed!!

This is Mickey, my 3 pound little boy, he is 9 months old:









This is Spirit, he is 4 years old: 









This is Juliette, she is 4 years old:









This is Lady Bug, she is also 4 years old:









This is Max, he is 9 months old:









I love every one of them!!!!


This is Spirit and Mickey:









This is Mickey and Max again:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww they are all very cute welcome to chi ppl im mandy mummy to zac and honey xx


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

hi and welcome
your chihuahuas are lovely


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome's... I am going to enjoy this place!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

All your chis are just beautiful! I think Max is my favorite though, such a pretty coat color!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey and welcome.They are all cute i love them all.I am the Sister or sissy to Mr.Freckles,Boo,Rascal,Radar,Nomo,and Harry.But Radar thinks I am his mommy.He is my baby he stays with all the time.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome! Adorable chi's you have yet.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a gorgeous chi family. I only have 2 and one mini doxie, but I swear I could have a dozen of them. They are so smart and wonderful. I'm partial to Spirit, what a beauty.

Oh and welcome to the best, most informative, supportive forum EVER!!!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you all!!! I love every one of them!!! I am partial to Spirit as well.....he is such a clown  They are all neat in their own little way. I am so glad I was introduced to this forum.


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> All your chis are just beautiful! I think Max is my favorite though, such a pretty coat color!



I keep my niece a lot, and Max is her absolute favorite! I love his color, but he is soooooo laid back. He lets her carry him around, him laying on his back, for long periods of time. He just eats up the attention!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pretty babies!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## crazy dog mom (Feb 26, 2009)

They are real beauties! It must be so fun to have more than one


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

crazy dog mom said:


> They are real beauties! It must be so fun to have more than one


Thank you. It is TONS of fun having more than one. We had a few days of warm weather this past week, and I had them in the yard, I just laid down in the grass and had Chi's all over me... they loved it and I was having a blast with them. Max likes to catch me sitting on the ground, when playing with them, and he likes to run up my back and sit on my shoulder. I have a bunch of animals, but chihuahuas are by far my most favorite.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

What a lovely bunch you have there! Welcome to the forum


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

rebel_yell said:


> What a lovely bunch you have there! Welcome to the forum


thank you. I see your in Missouri as well... what part of MO are you from?


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Very cute chis! Welcome to Chi-ppl!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I am pretty new as well and have learned a ton from everyone here. I love your pups! They are all gorgeous. I have two Harley a SC Fawn Merle and Simon a LC Brown Sable. They are a ton of fun and so affectionate. I love having a chi pile-on when I get home...loads of hugs and kisses...it's the best!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to chi ppl I just love all your fur babies, they are all adorable.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome!! and super cute pictures! i cant wait to see more of your babies.


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice welcomes, and the comments about my babies.  I love all the little chi's that are posted on the forum, that I have seen. They are ALL beautiful, and I am so happy to be part of the Chi-people forums.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They're such cuties! Welcome to the forum


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You have very nice chi's...welcome to the forum!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, both of my girls are due to have babies in June..... I cant wait for babies!!! I will post LOTS of pictures when they arrive. . I am already excited and I have a while to wait. 

Here is a picture of them:


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...what cuties you have there.


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Welcome to the forum...what cuties you have there.



Thanks


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

you have a great pack!!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Kioana said:


> you have a great pack!!


thank you.. you have beautiful chi's as well


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

You're surrounded by Chis - you're so lucky!! What a pretty family you have!!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> You're surrounded by Chis - you're so lucky!! What a pretty family you have!!



Thank you... I LOVE the picture you have posted here.  That Chihuahua is SOOOOOOOOO cute ( well they both are, but I am partial to chi's lol)


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh wow pups in June - you are so lucky!! You will have to post pics as soon as they arrive.


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Oh wow pups in June - you are so lucky!! You will have to post pics as soon as they arrive.


I sure will! I take pictures of EVERYTHING, so there will be LOTS of pictures when they get here.


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

*Puppies are HERE*

Hi All... just wanted to post and let you all know my babies are here!!! Juliette & Spirit are proud parents of EIGHT babies!!!!!! They are sooooo beautiful!!! She had 5 boys and 3 girls. Lady Bug is due Monday, and she is sooooo big right now. Cant wait to see what colors of babies she will have. Just wanted to share my good news

I am going to post a picture of the variation of color in this litter. This is not all of them together, but the colors are sooo neat. 










Here she is with all of them, she is SOOOOOOO wore out.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

for a second i thought she was tippy toeing, hehe very nice babies!!!  congats!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

They are all beautiful, I love Spirit it's nice to see an older Chi on here.


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

You've got a great looking pack!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> for a second i thought she was tippy toeing, hehe very nice babies!!!  congats!




lol.... no she was laying down...lol. I turned the picture around so you could see the puppies better. However, it DOES look like she is when you first glance at it. 


Thanks


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys......she is doing great with them. Just checked on her and the babies and they are happy and content.  i am proud of her.


And thanks for the comment about Spirit. He is such a good dog. He thrives on attention...lol. I hope the puppies turn out just like him.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful pups, congratulations on such a beautiful, healthy litter!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Beautiful pups, congratulations on such a beautiful, healthy litter!



Thanks. I am giving mom time to rest, I know she is wore out, then I will be taking individual pictures of them.  I just love CHihuahuas!!!!:


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! You've got a whole herd of chis. Lucky, lucky. 

They're beautiful.


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

unchienne said:


> Wow! You've got a whole herd of chis. Lucky, lucky.
> 
> They're beautiful.



thanks... I love your chi's pictured here too.. they are pretty. Chihuahuas are so addictive. I just love their personalities and playfulness.  It is going to be REALLY hard letting these guys go.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome. Your babies are cute. Spirit has a beautiful coat.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. You have lovely chis.


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

BABY BABS said:


> Welcome. Your babies are cute. Spirit has a beautiful coat.



Thanks for the welcome, and the compliment. I absolutely LOVE Spirit. I have never owned a long haired Chihuahua until I got him, and he is something special. He is probably my favorite one out of all of them.. shhhhh, don't tell the others!!! 

I hope some of the puppies turn out to look like him, and his coat. I took pictures of them individually just a little while ago, I am going to post in a little bit.

I hope to become more active here on this board, I read A LOT, but don't post a lot yet. But hoping that will change as soon as things calm down around here. 

Blessings,
Lisa


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Welcome to the forum. You have lovely chis.


Thanks


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's Individual pictures of them, that were taken today 6/13/09

(Spoken For)









(Sold to Linda, in Paragould, Arkansas)









(Spoken For)






















































And Group Photo:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  You have some adorable pups 

Your spirit reminds me of a female pom I had growing up .


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

Kristin said:


> Welcome to the forum  You have some adorable pups
> 
> Your spirit reminds me of a female pom I had growing up .


Thanks for the welcome, and the compliment 

Here's some better pictures of Spirit:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

they are cute not sure if i said hello yet but hello!!


----------



## sissyschihuahuas (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks... and THANKS for the welcome


----------

